# My first rat bike/ 1960 Schwinn Tornado/



## Stingman (Oct 9, 2012)

First off, I am a serious Schwinn Collector of Middleweights, ballooners, Sting Ray's. In my collection there is a certain condition level I only collect (7-10) condition, but always wanted to make a Schwinn rat bike. I finally got a chance when I picked up a 1960 Schwinn Tordanot straight bar. This was allot of fun and can now understand why people build rats! I may have to do another one?


Parts list, 26 inch Schwinn Torndao straight bar frame, 26 inch chrome rims, 26-2.125 tires, Schwinn seat covered in tiger fur, JC Higgins crank, Schwinn 4 leaf clover sprocket, JC Higgins fork in bare metal. 


* Pinstriping and headlight will be coming soon!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 10, 2012)

I restore about 4 bikes a year, back to origional, but I also build 1 ratbike a year as well. It's fun to get the creative juices flowing and it reminds me of when I was a kid just messing around with junk bikes.


----------

